# midalozam / dormicum for teeth treatment



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi folks,

in two weeks i have an operation on a tooth (apicoectomy) which seems to be a big thing. 
i have panic from tooth operations and so they want to give me this: Midazolam / dormicum
but i read that it can be very dangerous for people like us who have a psychotic background, for example i have a very close relative who has schizophrenia, and i have anxiety attacks and DP and DR. 
so do you think that it might worsen my mental state? i think that i wont be able to survive the procedure without some psychic medication, but is this one safe?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

How about being bopped on the head with a big rubber mallet instead?







I wouldn't worry about a one time thing with it. You'll probably be so drowsy you'll fall asleep or won't remember anything. Heck it might even cure your dp/dr. Have you ever taken a benzo before?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

no i never took a benzo. it might cure my DPDR?! okay, so will take it. thanks, i am very curious now. you dont think it can cause more dissociation?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Umm, no I was only joking that it might cure your dp. But you never know. Benzo's have helped people with dp/dr. I tried one but it didn't do anything for me. Does the dentist know that you have dp? Did you ask your doctor if you are worried about it? Anyway, let us know how things work out. When is your dentist appointment?


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

i had pre-op temazepam once felt good but had no impact on my DP


----------

